# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Customer service chatbots, Quiq, Inc., Bozeman, Montana, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Quiq, Inc.

quiq.com/platform/chatbots

----------


## Airicist

Why Quiq: messaging + web chat + bots

Jun 19, 2020




> Engage with your customers on the channels they prefer. Whether it’s texting, web chat, Facebook Messenger, or a number of other channels, your customer can easily get in touch with you. Messaging for business is easy and convenient.

----------

